# 2010 VW Jetta Check Engine Light



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

My MIL light came on last night at 43,976 miles. Car is running great. Of course, it is Sunday, all the VW dealers are closed....and did I mention I am 1,400 miles from home? 

AutoZone scanned the P2015 code. If it is the sensor or the manifold itself, is that covered under the powertrain warranty? If not, how much is this going to cost? I just put a new set of Z rated Continental tires on the car four days ago. 

This is the first problem with the car since it was purchased brand new in 11/2009. It's a 2010 VW Jetta 2.0T Wolfie. 

Do I see a trade-in for a new Explorer in our future?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

95CrownVictoriaP74 said:


> ....Car is running great.....


 So why are you having a fit? Why not just drive the car?


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Light went off this afternoon after about a dozen engine start/shut down cycles while driving around.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Google to the rescue!

Intake manifold flaps sporadically stick

Which would explain your code coming up, then going away again.

GTarr


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Came close to trading in the Jetta today. At 45,000 miles, the intake manifold has a hairline crack in it. The check engine light came on in Maine over the weekend and went off about 12 hours later. Fortunately, it is covered under the VW Powertrain Warranty, good until 11/2014 or 60,000 miles. Not a bad thing since I just put four new Continental tires on it. Of course, the service writer said that the valves may be dirty (highly doubtful because I run AMSOIL fuel system cleaner in it every 2500-3000 miles and it runs great, anywhere from 28-34 MPG). If he calls me tomorrow, I'll gladly spend $20 in gas to inspect the valves personally if it could avoid getting hosed for the cleaning.

How does an intake manifold crack on a car with 45,000 miles on it???


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

95CrownVictoriaP74 said:


> Came close to trading in the Jetta today. At 45,000 miles, the intake manifold has a hairline crack in it. The check engine light came on in Maine over the weekend and went off about 12 hours later. Fortunately, it is covered under the VW Powertrain Warranty, good until 11/2014 or 60,000 miles. Not a bad thing since I just put four new Continental tires on it. Of course, the service writer said that the valves may be dirty (highly doubtful because I run AMSOIL fuel system cleaner in it every 2500-3000 miles and it runs great, anywhere from 28-34 MPG). If he calls me tomorrow, I'll gladly spend $20 in gas to inspect the valves personally if it could avoid getting hosed for the cleaning.
> 
> How does an intake manifold crack on a car with 45,000 miles on it???


The same way all the 2.0t engines do. It is a pretty common thing. There is an updated manifold.


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Humble Mechanic said:


> The same way all the 2.0t engines do. It is a pretty common thing. There is an updated manifold.


Got the car back this afternoon. The service writer told me that the car's valves were the cleanest he had ever seen on a 2.0T. He said whatever I am doing (adding AMSOIL every 2500-3000 miles) is working. Warranty covered the replacement and repair.

While it was there, I had them service the transmission (fluid and filter change).


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

95CrownVictoriaP74 said:


> Got the car back this afternoon. The service writer told me that the car's valves were the cleanest he had ever seen on a 2.0T. He said whatever I am doing (adding AMSOIL every 2500-3000 miles) is working. Warranty covered the replacement and repair.
> 
> While it was there, I had them service the transmission (fluid and filter change).


Cool, Glad you got your car all fixed up and running properly!


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

....then the battery took a $hit a couple of days later, LOL! Replaced it without incident.


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a few miles shy of 75,000 and she tripped another code today...

P2015 - Intake Manifold Runner Sen SW Ckt Rng / Perf B1

I recently received a letter from VW saying that due to defects, they would extend warranty on the intake manifold and fuel injectors for I believe eight years and 120,000 miles.

I wonder if this will be covered....again?


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

The dealer found a boat-load of carbon while replacing the intake manifold...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

95CrownVictoriaP74 said:


> The dealer found a boat-load of carbon while replacing the intake manifold...


not bad for 75k


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Why is this such a common issue with these cars? There certainly has to be a way to prevent it. We put a man on the moon for God's sake!

I periodically pour AMSOIL Fuel System Cleaner and Sea Foam in the tank (not at the same time) every 1,000 miles or so. Oddly enough, the car still yields 24-27 MPG as it did since new. We run strictly 93 octane fuel in the car and use only Castrol or AMSOIL European car formula synthetic oils. 

What gives?


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Even had the dealer do an induction cleaning 5,000 miles ago. (That worked wonders as the car was still going strong but felt hesitant from a stopped position.) It really made the car feel like new again. I take it that didn't help this issue?

(Bear with me, as I have owned 4.6 liter V8 equipped Ford Crown Victorias and Lincoln Town Cars for almost the last 20 years and never experienced such issue.)


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

95CrownVictoriaP74 said:


> Why is this such a common issue with these cars? There certainly has to be a way to prevent it. We put a man on the moon for God's sake!
> 
> I periodically pour AMSOIL Fuel System Cleaner and Sea Foam in the tank (not at the same time) every 1,000 miles or so. Oddly enough, the car still yields 24-27 MPG as it did since new. We run strictly 93 octane fuel in the car and use only Castrol or AMSOIL European car formula synthetic oils.
> 
> What gives?


Direct Injection vs Port Injection. DI engine have the fuel injectors spray fuel directly into the combustion chamber vs the intake. Your fuel cleaners will not "wash over" the valves, they're pretty much only good for cleaning the injectors.


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

Understood. So, I guess 75,000 miles until carbon issues isn't bad then? Had the intake manifold not been in the process of being replaced, it would have been over $700 for the cleaning. Aside from the MIL coming on, the car ran great and was still getting (on average) 25 MPG when my wife drives it. (Always runs 93 octane fuel)

Are all direct injection turbos like this? (ie: Ford's EcoBoost engines, etc.)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

95CrownVictoriaP74 said:


> ......Aside from the MIL coming on, the car ran great and was still getting (on average) 25 MPG when my wife drives it. (Always runs 93 octane fuel).....


Then why would you have anything done to it? :screwy: You just like spending money you don't need to?


----------



## 95CrownVictoriaP74 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Intake Manifold took another dump at 102,000 miles*

....covered again by VW, save for the carbon cleaning.

We switched to BP Ultimate after 90,000 miles and a local VW tech telling us that she has had a lot of customers in for carbon problems after using the local BJ's Wholesale Club's 93 fuel.

We switched back and she was right...no more rough idling. Too little too late though, valves were filthy during the intake manifold replacement. We used to run BP Ultimate when we first got the car, which would lead me to think it kept the valves clean during the first intake failure.

Anyway, I see a new part number on VW's latest intake. Hope this one works. 18,000 miles left until VW won't cover it anymore.


----------

